# what size vivarium for corn snake



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

i have a 6 month old corn snake, just want to know when is the earlest it will be ready for a full size vivarium? (the vivarium it will spend the rest of its life in)??

at the moment its in a rub box with hair holes, heat mat(on the outside underneath of course) with thermostat the whole 9 yards

i know how to take care of it, i was just wondering when i buy its final habitat the earlest.


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> i have a 6 month old corn snake, just want to know when is the earlest it will be ready for a full size vivarium? (the vivarium it will spend the rest of its life in)??
> 
> at the moment its in a rub box with hair holes, heat mat(on the outside underneath of course) with thermostat the whole 9 yards
> 
> i know how to take care of it, i was just wondering when i buy its final habitat the earlest.


 they can live in a 50lt realy usefull box for life i would move it in a 3x18x15 viv or bigger when its round about 1 year old but you could do it now if you have loads of hideing places in there and it should be fine : victory:


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

well hes/she ( dont know the sex) is going to be in a 4ft x 18 x 20 high, when hes bigger and older.

i dont wanna keep in a rub for the rest of his life, not because i couldnt but i wanna create a nice place for him to be in a my spare wooden vivarium


----------

